# Dragon Age 2 Aktivierung



## TinoZeros (19. April 2011)

Hallöchen....Also folgendes...Ich habe mir Dragon Age 2 gekauft,leider gebraucht.Hab es installiert und wollte es nun aktivieren.Nun stand dort...das die Seriennummer schon verwendet wird,also müsste der Vorbesitzer ja einen EA Account haben oder nicht?Weil er sich wohl nicht dran errinern kann dort einen Account gemacht zu haben.Nur beim Bioware Social Network oder so.Meine Frage ist nun...gibt es noch eine Möglichkeit das Spiel zu aktivieren auf meinem PC oder brauche ich zwingend seinen EA Account?danke sehr


----------



## Herbboy (19. April 2011)

An sich brauchst Du seinen Account, Du kannst es aber auch mal versuchen, Dich beim Support zu melden, dass Du Dich an nix mehr erinnern kannst. VIELLEICHT inkl Beweisfoto mit der CD und dem Code usw. schalten die Dir das dann wieder frei.


----------



## TinoZeros (19. April 2011)

oki danke,dann versuch ich das mal,hoffentlich klappts


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. April 2011)

Hast du auch vor dem aktivieren schon den neuesten Patch installiert? Soweit ich weiß behebt der wohl auch diverse Probleme mit oder bei der Aktivierung.


----------

